# Kubota m120 won't go into gear



## Slick Rick (Nov 24, 2017)

I have a Kubota M120 that won't go into gear, forward or reverse. Every now and then after trying for 3-5 minutes it will go into gear. When I attempt to put it into forward or reverse a beeping sound and the letter "P" blinks on and off. This doesn't happen until I start releasing the clutch. Any thoughts? By the way, I'm a long way away from a good mechanic so I'm attempting to eliminate the easy or fix it myself. I usually work on all my vehicles, I just don't have a lot of experience with tractors.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rick, I just wanted to welcome you to the forum. I'm not sure how many hours on the machine, and this would be a guess until one of the more savoy mechanics speak up, but I'd say that your clutch is worn out and there is no more adjustment, or......... your speed range control is partially out of gear.


----------



## Slick Rick (Nov 24, 2017)

The clutch was replaced about 2000 hrs ago. Purely an estimate though. Not really sure, someone else owned the tractor back then. I have been trying to locate a service manual online but can't seem to find one. Preferably free. Is there a source online? Also, does anyone here think there may be adjustment left in the clutch? I assume it is adjustable. Another piece of info is that the motor never changes its state when letting out the clutch out.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

For openers, I doubt your tractor actually has a "clutch" in the usual sense of the word. What I see listed for an M120 is only one transmission option - eight speed powershift with electro-hydraulic power shuttle. Most likely the clutch pedal doesn't operate a clutch at all, but merely controls switches and probably a variable resister or two that signal a computer what your foot is doing to the pedal. It reacts accordingly and things move on from there. In this case, it doesn't get(or like) said signal and won't engage the transmission to move the machine no matter what you do with levers and controls. The flashing "P" is most likely the first stage of an error code denoting what the computer doesn't like. Could be something to do with "pedal" but maybe not. That's just a guess.
As for free manuals, good luck! Most manufacturers don't give that information away until the proprietary rights to their technical information runs out (which may be never). An owner's manual may be of some help with error codes, but probably not. A phone call to the local dealer may be of some help.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Did this happen all of a sudden, and if it did what was you doing?


----------



## Slick Rick (Nov 24, 2017)

Fedup said:


> For openers, I doubt your tractor actually has a "clutch" in the usual sense of the word. What I see listed for an M120 is only one transmission option - eight speed powershift with electro-hydraulic power shuttle. Most likely the clutch pedal doesn't operate a clutch at all, but merely controls switches and probably a variable resister or two that signal a computer what your foot is doing to the pedal. It reacts accordingly and things move on from there. In this case, it doesn't get(or like) said signal and won't engage the transmission to move the machine no matter what you do with levers and controls. The flashing "P" is most likely the first stage of an error code denoting what the computer doesn't like. Could be something to do with "pedal" but maybe not. That's just a guess.
> As for free manuals, good luck! Most manufacturers don't give that information away until the proprietary rights to their technical information runs out (which may be never). An owner's manual may be of some help with error codes, but probably not. A phone call to the local dealer may be of some help.


I checked the clutch pedal and it appears to be an actuator button that is depressed when the pedal is all the way down. Two hydraulic hose are attached. I traced them back to the top of the transmission where there are also 7-10 sensors (I assume sensors). I can test the sensors But I don't know what the readings should be. I did take one of the hoses off and it shoots fluid out when the clutch pedal is depressed.


----------



## Slick Rick (Nov 24, 2017)

rhino said:


> Did this happen all of a sudden, and if it did what was you doing?


It did happen rather suddenly. Started the tractor and had to play with putting it in and out of gear for a bit and then I got it work normally. After a couple of hours I tied to back up and it wouldn't go into reverse or forward until I played with it for about 3-5 minutes and made it back to the barn. Now it won't go into gear ever.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Admitting I don't know the particulars of your transmission, I see my first guess was less than accurate. If there are hoses involved and fluid flowing when the pedal is actuated, then that must operate some sort of inching or dump valve supplying fluid to one of the clutch packs within the transmission. I don't see such a valve (or the hoses you mentioned) in the parts diagrams, but again it's a guess. 
You stated the tractor won't go into gear. Meaning one or more shift levers can't be placed into an operating position or the levers go into position and the tractor simply won't move?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the parking brake, they will just set and blink the P indicator if the brake is on, or the sensor for the brake fails.


----------



## Mitch23 (Aug 13, 2019)

Slick Rick said:


> I have a Kubota M120 that won't go into gear, forward or reverse. Every now and then after trying for 3-5 minutes it will go into gear. When I attempt to put it into forward or reverse a beeping sound and the letter "P" blinks on and off. This doesn't happen until I start releasing the clutch. Any thoughts? By the way, I'm a long way away from a good mechanic so I'm attempting to eliminate the easy or fix it myself. I usually work on all my vehicles, I just don't have a lot of experience with tractors.


Rick, Did you figure out what the problem was? My tractor just started doing the same thing.


----------



## Loudtek (Dec 10, 2019)

Mitch23 said:


> Rick, Did you figure out what the problem was? My tractor just started doing the same thing.


----------



## Loudtek (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi. What was the outcome?


----------

